# Windows Vista Leistungsindex



## Player007 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

eben habe ich meinen neuen PC fertig zusammen gebaut.
Deshalb hab ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht.
Hier könnt ihr euren Vista Leistungindex zeigen.

Ich fange mal an:

Index: 5,5


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2007)

Index 5,9 rechner seht ihr in der sig


----------



## RoXA (12. Dezember 2007)

Habe ebenfalls 5,9


----------



## *mrc (12. Dezember 2007)

5,6... Meine CPU will net höher ^^ Sonst sind alle Komponenten auf 5,9


----------



## Masher (12. Dezember 2007)

Alle Komponenten auf 5,9! Weiß zufällig jm warum genau 5,9 das höchste ist und nicht einfach 6?^^
mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2007)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Alle Komponenten auf 5,9! Weiß zufällig jm warum genau 5,9 das höchste ist und nicht einfach 6?^^
> mfg




6 is das höchste...
Bei mir is alles auf 5,9, aber Graka (3d leistung) auf 6,0 ....


----------



## *mrc (13. Dezember 2007)

Was hast du für eine Karte? (Net die 8600 oder?)


----------



## Shady (13. Dezember 2007)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 6 is das höchste...
> Bei mir is alles auf 5,9, aber Graka (3d leistung) auf 6,0 ....



Ich bezweifel jetzt einfach mal stark das du mit ner 8600GT 6,0 als Leistungsindex bei 3D Leistung hast. 
Außerdem ist denke ich 6,0 war von MS noch gar nicht definiert worden, oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2007)

Shady schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel jetzt einfach mal stark das du mit ner 8600GT 6,0 als Leistungsindex bei 3D Leistung hast.
> Außerdem ist denke ich 6,0 war von MS noch gar nicht definiert worden, oder?




doch is ne 8600GT "leicht" übertaktet und 6,0 ist sehr wohl definiert 
6,0 ist beste hardware die es zum zeitpunkt der entwicklung von vista gab


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Leistungsindex ist leider voll fürn Po, aufgrund des Umstandes das er nicht 'unendlich hoch' geht sondern bei 6 endet...

Aufgrund dieses Zustandes sind die Unterschiede zwischen einigen Komponenten mit einem 5er Index nicht soo groß...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2007)

jope, aber ich meine, das mit dem SP1 da auch was angepasst wurde...
bin mir aber nicht sicher, hab den leistungsindex dienst eh abgeschaltet....


----------



## ED101 (13. Dezember 2007)

5,7 mein Speicher ist nicht ganz so fix


----------



## Shady (13. Dezember 2007)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> doch is ne 8600GT "leicht" übertaktet und 6,0 ist sehr wohl definiert
> 6,0 ist beste hardware die es zum zeitpunkt der entwicklung von vista gab





"Der Windows Experience Index (WEI) ist nichts anderes al seine einfache Nummer zwischen 1 und 5,9; dabei ist 5,9 der höchste WEI-Wert, der heute erreichen können. Sobald es schnellere und bessere Hardware gibt, will Microsoft höhere Werte von 6 aufwärts einführen. "
Quelle: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/windows-vista-experience-index-benchmark,testberichte-238782-3.html
So viel dazu. Hab ja gesagt habs gehört. Ob's stimmt oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Aber komisch ist es schon, wenn du mit ner 8600GT nen besseren Wert haben sollst als mit ner 8800GT/GTS/GTX/Ultra oder mit nem SLI gespann.--> Bug... 
Trotzdem ist und bleibt der Leistungsindex nich grad aussagekräftig.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Dezember 2007)

Er kann ja mal n Screen posten 


@Topic: Als ich noch das RAID0 hatte, waren es noch 5,9. Jetzt limitiert die Festplatte bei 5,5

Und ja, der Leistungsindex ist fürn Po


----------



## Mirek (13. Dezember 2007)

5,6
Bei mir bremst meine Primärfestplatte aus


----------



## Hans im Glück (13. Dezember 2007)

Auch 5,9 .. siehe Sig


----------



## Masher (13. Dezember 2007)

LoL D!str(+)yer ....das eine 8600GTS eine höhere 3D-Leistung als ein 8800Ultra Sli Gespann ist mir auch neu^^
Vll beherscht sie auch noch 4D^^


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2007)

Meiner is 5,6 -.- Wenn ich den Durchschnitt ausrechne, komme ich auf 5,8 ^^

Bei mir "limitiert" auch die Festplatte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2007)

o.O
wenn die 6,0 nicht deffiniert ist muss das echt ein bug sein, muss gleich mal den leistungsindex wiederbeleben und noch mal schauen -.-^^


----------



## klefreak (15. Dezember 2007)

hab 5,7 (prozessor--> e6850@3,2Ghz) ansonsten 5,9 mit SP1 RC

lg Klemens

ps: anscheinend bringt da ein quadcore recht viel


----------



## Valermos (17. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab 5,9 bei allen Komponenten, außer die Festplatte bei 5,5.
Selbst meine Krafikkarte hat 5,9 obwohl ne übertaktete 8800GT, ach hätt ich doch ne 8600GT....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2007)

O.o

wie heißt der dienst für den leistungsindex, ich find den net mehr, würd gern mal nen screeni davon machen ^^


----------



## Player007 (17. Dezember 2007)

Start -> Begrüßungscenter -> Computerdetails anzeigen (Doppelklick) -> Windows-Leistungsindex -> Bewertung aktualisieren


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2007)

Player007 schrieb:


> Start -> Begrüßungscenter -> Computerdetails anzeigen (Doppelklick) -> Windows-Leistungsindex -> Bewertung aktualisieren




 schon klar, aber ich hab den dienst deaktiviert und weiß nicht mehr wie der heißt, also kann ich keine leistungs analyse mehr starten!


----------



## Letni (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab 5,6 Punkte, da die Festplatte leider limitiert.
Ansonsten ist der Durchschnitt 5,8 Punkte. (3*5,9; 1*5,7, 1*5,6)

@ D!str(+)yer: Warum bekommst du für deinen E6750 5,9 Punkte? 

edit: Geh auf Systemsteuerungen -> System und Wartung -> runterscrollen -> Leitungsindex



Gruß
Letni


----------



## Mantiso90 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab ebenfalls nur 5,6 Points wegen der Festplatte.Der Rest hat 5,9 ^^


----------



## Bang0o (20. Dezember 2007)

Mein Lappi hat 4,2
Prozzi_4,6 (Pentium dual core "2310@1,46 GHz)
Ram_4,2 (2GB 667)
Graka_4,6/4,7 (HD2600 256)
HDD_4,9 (160GB Fujitsu Siemens 5.400)


----------



## Markusretz (28. Dezember 2007)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab 5,7 (prozessor--> e6850@3,2Ghz) ansonsten 5,9 mit SP1 RC
> 
> lg Klemens



Des kann ich nicht so recht verstehen. Habe auch den E6850 und habe da eine 5,9 und das ohne OC auf einem Gigabyte P35-DS4
Bei den restlichen Komponenten habe ich überall eine 5,9.
Schaut mal in die Hilfe rein beim Leistungsindex. Da steht auch das nur max. eine 5,9 erreicht werden kann.
Wer was höheres hat soll doch bitte mal ein Bild posten. Solange glaube ich es nicht.


----------



## lizardking78 (31. Dezember 2007)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 6 is das höchste...
> Bei mir is alles auf 5,9, aber Graka (3d leistung) auf 6,0 ....


 
Also wieder mal ein Dummschwätzer,der höchte momentan zu ereichende Leistungsindex ist 5,9!!!!!!! Schwätzer!! Komm wo ist Dein Screenshot!! Schwätzer!!


----------



## Shady (31. Dezember 2007)

lizardking78 schrieb:


> Also wieder mal ein Dummschwätzer,der höchte momentan zu ereichende Leistungsindex ist 5,9!!!!!!! Schwätzer!! Komm wo ist Dein Screenshot!! Schwätzer!!



Vllt. etwas krass ausgedrückt, aber stimmt, wo bleibt der Screen? 


Achja, meiner ist 5,0.
HDD bei 5,3
CPU bei 5,0
Sonst ist alles andere bei 5,9.


----------



## EGThunder (1. Januar 2008)

Win Vista Leistungsindex: 5,7   

Prozessor 5.7 Punkte   
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 5.9 Punkte   
Grafik (Desktop) 5.9 Punkte  
Grafik (Spiele) 5.9 Punkte  
Primäre Festplatte 5.8 Punkte  

Bei Vista ist eine Caviar mit 250GB die Primäre HDD. Die Raptor ist für XP zuständig, mit der hatte ich 5.9 Punkte. 

EG


----------



## lizardking78 (3. Januar 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Vllt. etwas krass ausgedrückt, aber stimmt, wo bleibt der Screen?
> 
> 
> Achja, meiner ist 5,0.
> ...


 
Sorry aber ist doch so,diese Schwätzer-er will mir erzählen mit einer 8600GT 6,0 zu erreichen,das an sich ist schon blödsinn,der größte Mist ist aber genau die 6.0 die es nicht gibt,oder ich habe was verpasst!!
Kann solche Typen einfach nicht ab,frage mich was die davon haben,ständig so ein Mist zu reden-kann nur an einem gewltigem Komplex liegen....!


----------



## DOTL (12. Januar 2008)

Nehmt doch nicht alles für bahre Münze, was andere hier schreiben. Zugleich solltet ihr euch deswegen aber auch nicht aufregen und euch im Ton vergreifen. 

Zum Leistungsindex:

Der Vista Leistungsindex ist aber generell sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. So sind die exakten Werte in einer XML Datei wiedergelegt, so dass man diese - je nach Belieben - ändern kann. 
Startet man nach einer Veränderung dieser Dateien den Leistungsindex neu, wird einem eine Änderung an der Hardware vorgegaugelt, wodurch wiederum die veränderten Werte angezeigt werden können. Auf diese Weise kann man z.B. seinem System gar Bestnoten wie 6,0 geben.

Im Laden würde übrigens eine solche Veränderung aber auffallen, da Vista, wie erwähnt, eine Veränderung der Hardware vorgibt und man auf diese Weise das System neu testen lassen kann. Führt man den Leistungsbenchmark dann erneut durch, werden die normalen und damit unbeschönigten Werte wieder angezeigt.


----------



## Secondfly (12. Januar 2008)

5,3 denn mein Prozessor limitiert!


----------



## Mantiso90 (12. Januar 2008)

@DOTL
Auf diese Art kann man sich dann das System sozusagen Schöngaukeln^^


----------



## DOTL (12. Januar 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> @DOTL
> Auf diese Art kann man sich dann das System sozusagen Schöngaukeln^^


 
Ob das dann wirklich einen Sinn macht ist natürlich eine andere Frage 

MS zog offensichtlich in Erwähnung, dass vor der Installation einer Software überprüft werden soll, ob diese auch für das System geeignet sein soll. Als Anhaltspunkt und Messlatte sollte der Leistungsindex gelten.
Ob das aber nur eine Idee war oder wirklich noch umgesetzt werden soll, ist mir nicht bekannt.
Letztlich wäre es aber höchstens für diesen Fall interessant den Leistungsindex zu verändern. Nur, ob es dann Spass macht ein Spiel/eine Anwendung deutlich unter der empfohlenen Mindestleistung laufen zu lassen, möchte ich mal in den Raum stellen...

Btw, ich komme mit meinem Notebook an dem ich grad sitze (T7100 (1,8 GHz), 2GB RAM, GF8400GT) auf eine 4,0


----------



## kmf (13. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Notebook (Samsung R60) kam ich nur auf 3,7. ATI 1250 Graka.

Seit Vista da runtergeflogen ist, ist mir der Leistungsindex sowas von schnuppe. Jedenfalls rennt das Notebook auch mit XP ganz ausgezeichnet. Sogar mit den Anwendungen, die Vista zuvor verschmähte. Scheiß Virtualisierungsgedöns bei den alten Anwendungen.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Januar 2008)

naja ich habe bis jetz nur 5.0 aber ich hoffe das sich das bald ändern wird^^


----------



## culli1983 (14. Januar 2008)

ich hab nur 5,7 meine Cpu limitiert! Aber ansonsten alles 5,9.Screenshot in meinem sysP.


----------



## Player007 (17. August 2008)

*UPDATE*

Jetzt hab ich 5,6, weil der E4500 mit 2,85GHz statt 2,65GHz fährt.
Sonst alles 5,9 

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2008)

Ich hab überall 5,9.

Bis auf die Festplatte, da sinds nur 5,7.


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. August 2008)

5.5, meine CPU limitiert. Sonst alles 5,9.​


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. August 2008)

Bei mir auch alles 5,9 !!!

Finde der Leistungsindex ist  total Schwachsinn  , wo bitte steckt die Aussage in dem Index ? Ich hab überall 5,9 .....boaaah mein Pc ist der schnellste überhaupt ????!! 



Mfg Micha


----------



## grubsnek (18. August 2008)

CPU (E6750): 5,5
RAM (Corsair): 5,9
Grafik (8800GT): 1,0 
Festplatte( SP2504C): 5,5


----------



## Philster91 (18. August 2008)

CPU: 5,5
RAM: nur 5,1 
GPU: 5,9
HDD: 5,6


----------



## hanni6al (19. August 2008)

Also 5,7 wegen CPU komischerweiße ist aber ein E8400  also ganz stimmt der Leistungsindex nicht meiner Meinung nach sonst alles auf 5,9


----------



## Tobi (19. August 2008)

Mein Leistungsindex liegt bei 5,7


----------



## aurionkratos (25. August 2008)

4.4 ... CPU und RAM limitieren - bei einem P4 und 400mh DDR1 auch kein Wunder.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. August 2008)

ich hab 5.8 nur weil die Cpu limmitiert eher Windof meit sie hat keine 5,9 verdient. Sonst is alles bei 5,9.


----------



## alkirk (2. September 2008)

meiner ist 5.6 dank meiner Festplatte. Sonst alles 5.9


----------



## aurionkratos (2. September 2008)

Neuer PC: 3.0, da ich übergangsweise eine geforce 7300 drinne habe...


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

5,7 ganz gut für einen E7200 und HD3870, natürlich nicht im Standard-Setting wäre ja auch ein Witz hier im Extrem-Forum


----------



## kmf (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob nach dem Tipp von Dotl auch ein Wert von 20,0 möglich ist? 

Wär dann vielleicht sogar was für's Guinessbuch Abteilung: Fake Rekorde.


----------



## Julian582 (3. Februar 2009)

hallo ,
bin neue hier ...
also mein pc hat bei ALLEM 5,9 ,bis auf mein arbeitsspeicher der hat aus irgendeinem grund nur 4,6 weis evt. jemand wieso und wie ich das vllt wieder steigern könnte ?!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Julian582


----------



## Rico-3000 (4. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Index... Allerdings von Windows 7... Hoffe das stört nicht...


----------



## Drifter_usa (4. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie bekommst du 6,0 hin ich glaube meine Hardware hätte das auch verdient siehe sig!


----------



## Havenger (3. Januar 2010)

hab das früher auch mal gemacht den index zu beschönigen aber bringen tuts nichts ...

deine cpu hat 7,4ghz deine gpu in beiden szenarien 7,2 ... die hdd max 5,5 und der ram auch so 6,5 oder so ... ( hab fast die selbe hw bis auf ram und hdd )


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

5,9 mein Wert


----------

